# kings



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

i know navarre has caught them but has pensacola pier caught any i saw a couple swipe at a gotcha but none hookup


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Go throw cigar out and find out......


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Pensacola has only caught a couple that i know of...but I've had a bait skied on when no one else was throwing...so you never know. Conditions have been tough this year.


----------

